# Wago PDO Funktionsbaustein Send_Can_Frame



## domino (16 März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich arbeite zum ersten mal mit dem Wago CanOpen Controller 750-837. Ich programmiere mit CoDeSys.
Ich versuche einen Frequenzumrichter von Lenze über Can-Bus anzusteuern hab als Funktionsbaustein Send_Can_Frame jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich den Eingang DATA schreiben soll....
Benötige ich da eine Variable oder kann ich meinen hex code direkt schreiben....denn ganau das zeigt mir mein Programm als fehler an.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein Programm oder ein Beispiel wie man mit dem Funktionsbaustein umgeht.
Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

gruß domino


----------



## Controllfreak (16 März 2010)

probier es mal damit

    DATA : ARRAY [1..8] OF BYTE;


----------



## domino (16 März 2010)

Gut das zeigt das ich schon mal auf dem rechten Weg bin.
Also hab ich jetzt meine Variable....jetzt meine hoffentlich letzte Frage:
Wie bekomme ich meinen hex Wert in die Variable geschrieben??
schon mal danke

gruß domino


----------



## Controllfreak (16 März 2010)

Du kannst ruhig fragen. 
z.B.: data[1]:=16#FF
steht übrigens auch in der onlinehilfe von Codesys


----------



## domino (16 März 2010)

Sieht bis jetzt gut aus....über pcanview erhalte ich telegramme....jetzt muss ich sie nur noch anpassen auf den FU.
falls ich noch problemme bekommen sollte melde ich mich wieder

vielen dank


----------

